# Facebook Messenger - Chatheads not working



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody here able to install Facebook home on their GNexus?


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Its not made for the galaxy nexus. Only a few phones can use it as of now. Facebook home looks like trash anyway in my opinion lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

Worked on mine too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

What are your first impressions?


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

People are actually using it? lol
I know FB has been trying real hard to figure out a way to monetize mobile devices... beware when they flip the switch and ads start filling up the homescreen!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Not interested in Home, but I cannot get "Chat Heads" to popup with the new FB messenger app...anyone else have luck with this?


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

With the new update to messenger yesterday I have Chat Heads popping up. You can actually have it take the place for SMS messages and let them popup as well the same way. It works great. I have never been a huge fan of the facebook apps, but this one is real good. It looks like at some point MMS will be in this was well, but it does not look like it is yet.


----------



## rockstad (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry I didn't even like it enough to try any of that. Ran it for a min and deleted it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## jon53179 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow figured it would be at least half appealing....... that was a waste of 8 minutes of my life i wont get back!!! LOL FB back to the drawing board!









Thanks for the post though


----------



## rockstad (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, horrible idea.it would be cool if that was just the app, rather than a launcher

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned. Please do not repost someone else's work without giving credit and a link to original thread.
Here's the original thread for the apk discussed in last few posts.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232307


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rockstad said:


> Yeah, horrible idea.it would be cool if that was just the app, rather than a launcher
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


It wouldn't work the way it does if it wasn't a launcher.

Also, sign me up to let Facebook to embed itself into everything on my device, woo. Last I checked (yesterday), 48% of reviews were 1 star.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I have seen mixed reports, it seems a lot of people have the new facebook messenger app installed and chatheads are working fine on their Gnex. However a few people, myself included, have noted that we are not getting the chathead pop-ups at all. I have seen a few people with Nexus 4s report the same thing.

Has anyone found a fix for this? Or a reason?


----------



## rockstad (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah I know. In just mean the "home screen" layout would be a cool layout for the app. I don't like the whole phone being Facebook though. Kinda lame and too much for me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

My latest problem with the Facebook app is the new permissions. Why does the Facebook app need access to my battery stats? Really?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Edit; sorry to go off topic but that's been bugging me like crazy... Also thought I discarded that message


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

I uninstalled it within 5 minutes. You have to live your life on facebook for it to not be annoying.
And chatheads does't work for me either. Even with the actual app installed.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

For those of you without chatheads not working. Have you gone in and installed the market version? I have had no issues and like I said earlier I am using it for my SMS now. I use to have SMS Pop-up, which was nice as you could assign different tones to people, however the chatheads pop-up is great and much better IMHO. I have noticed if I don't check my SMS for about 10 min the chathead is not there until I read the message and close it and then it is there. I have also noticed after about 15 to 20 min with no activity the chathead will go away when the phone is sleeping.

I installed Facebook Home on my N7 for a few minutes to see what it was like and hated it.


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

KRUSH101 said:


> I uninstalled it within 5 minutes. You have to live your life on facebook for it to not be annoying.
> And chatheads does't work for me either. Even with the actual app installed.


You don't need to live with Facebook just make a new account with no friends and your good. That's what I did. Now chathead or messenger is my go to app. Just sucks that I can't attach any pictures to sms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

